# Surgery Recovery Time?



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I may be going through surgery (if I can convince my Endo to recommend it AND qualify for either medicaid/care or the hospital's financial aid program) cause I prefer it to radiation based on my research.

My question is how long did it take till you folks were back on your feet? I'm not talking about serious physical exertion, but on your feet all day? I'm asking cause basically I'm busy till November, but I have spans of up to three weeks in between some important events. The most likely span for my surgery would be a point two to three weeks before I have to start coaching, which requires me on my feet. The other possible time span if I could get in fast would be early june, which would give me about a month till I have a wedding to attend.

I'm a carpenter, but I'm not super concerned with getting back to work since I work for my dad, but being able to be on my feet to coach or attend weddings (including driving to said wedding about 4 hours away) would be important.

Since there are no signs of cancer so I would most likely be on the T4 meds pretty quickly afterwards unless something suspicious was found post surgery.

Thanks everyone.

I'm a 30yr old male in pretty good physical condition considering the severity of my Graves.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I took two weeks off from work, could've gone back after one week.

It throws you off kilter a bit, but it won't knock you on your butt.

I was not put on replacement meds right away due to RAI prep, but my story is that my husband and I re-roofed the house ten days post-op. Not that I recommend that, really, but there it is.

I coach soccer & could have done it a week after my surgery, in terms of physical strength. I'm not sure my voice would have held up...but I'm not sure, since I tried to limit my post-op hollerin'.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was back to my "regular" activities about a week after my second surgery. (That was after 2 surgeries in about 3 weeks...so I was pretty much bored!)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

If Graves hasn't kicked your butt too much, you would probably be good in about 10 days or so.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Well, I'm weird... lol

But I'm just trying to get a grasp on how long to expect so I can try to schedule this without ruining my summer. And I know, doing nothing about this can ruin my life, yeah yeah, but I've been dealing with it for at least 7 years now to varying degrees.

10 days sounds great. Does that mean getting back to work or just up and around?

Webster, you've been great in replying to my questions. Thank you.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm 10 days out and I am just starting to feel and return to normal. My sister in law, who is super woman, had TT on Friday, home on Saturday and returned to work on Monday.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

When you say return to normal, do you mean pre-surgery or pre-thyroid problem? I would think surgery, but I just want to make sure. 10-20 days does not seem so out of line to me considering the procedure. I'm just hoping I can do surgery cause I read the RAI Ablation forum and people are talking months and months to feel better and struggle to balance meds since the thyroid is constantly changing under RAI.

Also, how quickly did you all feel alleviation of Hyper symptoms after surgery? I see people start meds a few days later. I assume to prevent going hypo rather than waiting till you go hypo to start medication.

Like I said, I'm really gonna try for surgery, but it might only be wishful thinking


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Also, how quickly did you all feel alleviation of Hyper symptoms after surgery?


In the recovery room I noticed immediately when I woke up.

I felt so much better.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

I think the real thing to remember here is that each person's story is different. I closed on a house 12 days before my surgery, and so 2 days post-surgery I was up around the house unpacking and shopping (with someone else driving). Surgeon released me to go back to work 6 days post-op, and I've been feeling better every day. I'd say I felt nearly 100% back to "normal" (just pre surgery normal, i was never hyper/hypo) this past Saturday, so that'd be 11 days. That first week I got tired really easily, but the 10 day estimate others have given would seem to be accurate for me as well! But the thing to remember is that everyone's experience will be different. Some people (few, but it happens) experience problems with their voice for a short or even long time after the surgery. Some people have parathyroid problems with calcium levels. That's not to scare you, but it's to say... I understand that you WANT to be able to squeeze it in between these things you plan to do this summer, but I'd recommend squeezing it before something you could live without doing in case you don't recover as quickly as we certainly all hope you do.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Proper medication replacement is key to a swift recovery. Be sure to test 6 weeks after beginning replacement and insist on FT-4 and FT-3 tests until you are in mid to 3/4 range.

I believe the doctors instructions were to avoid lifting anything for 2 weeks due to the incision. I felt fatigued more than anything - did not work at the time so cannot give an honest answer as to how long to stay off work -1-2 weeks would be my suggestion to rest and let your body heal and adjust.

My neck killed me - absolutely excruciating pain on the back of neck so that slowed me down until I could get the muscles relaxed through massage and chiropractic adjustments. The incision itself wasn't a big deal.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> In the recovery room I noticed immediately when I woke up.
> 
> I felt so much better.


It's so nice to hear someone sa that LovLkn. I would be interested in knowing how many people are glad they had surgery and feel like they feel better than they have in years...that's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Agreed. A lot of information is comforting on this site, though there is quite the list of side affects of both surgery and RAI.

Right now its being recommended that I have 11 millicuries of RAI.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I was 31 when I had the first partial. I was in great physical shape and had a physically demanding job. I was back in about 2 weeks. The first week back at work, I was more tired than usual but nothing drastic.

This last time at 52, Graves had been kicking me around for quite a few years before I was diagnosed and I was not healthy nor physically fit. It took me a long time to feel great but I attribute that to being in such poor condition before.

I noticed big changes in the recovery room this time. Quite amazing.

The first time surgery was the only option for me. This last time, I stated up front that was what I wanted.....less scary than the RAI, IMHO!

You're welcome. It gets better!


----------



## momwithnosleep (May 12, 2012)

I have been on meds for hypo for 11 1/2 years. I had TT on 5/10. Stayed in hospital less than 24 hrs. Took pain meds for 2 days. Driving at 5 days. Back to my old self at 7 days. I do daycare work and my only restriction was picking up kids over 20 pounds for 2 weeks. 
I go tomorrow for my follow up. I am having some issues with my incision but it isn't because of anything I did. Due to allergic reaction I had to remove the steristrips after only 4 days so I have about 1/4 inch that wont stay closed so he will be glueing it again for the 3rd time. If this doesn't work he is going to have to put stitches which they usually try to avoid but at this point I am not going to have the regular TT scar anyway.

Good luck. I have had 2 csections. 1 stomach surgery (Laproscopic) and 2 back surgeries. This one was a walk in the park..LOL I compared it to having my tonsil/adenoids out years ago.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> It's so nice to hear someone sa that LovLkn. I would be interested in knowing how many people are glad they had surgery and feel like they feel better than they have in years...that's what I'm hoping for!


I have never regretted having the surgery! I only wish I had had a TT to begin with.


----------

